# Eircom broadband router



## roytheboyo (19 Oct 2008)

Hi All, I have an Eircom wireless router which i used when i had eircom broadband.  I now have another supplier and i want to use the router, but i forgot/lost the password for it. Can it be reset and if so how? Thanks.


----------



## Complainer (19 Oct 2008)

It is probably a Netopia brand router. Google for the manual. There is probably a reset button at the back.


----------



## dieseldave (20 Oct 2008)

Let me get this right, you've changed service provider from Eircom to XXXXXX and you want to keep using the Netopia ericom router.

Your new service provider should send you out a new router and how to set it up.

You can use the Netopia, Compainer is right about the reset button on the back, this will make it go back to the default settings.

When you get you new username and password, have the router plugged in and open up your web broswer and go to 192.168.1.254 and go into expert mode and connection type , replace the eircom@eircom.net with you new settings and you should be able to log onto your new ISP.


----------



## Complainer (20 Oct 2008)

dieseldave said:


> Your new service provider should send you out a new router and how to set it up.


UTV will give you an extra month's free broadband if you don't take their wireless router.


----------

